# Lounge > Sports, Health & Fitness >  Official Calgary Outdoor rink thread

## asp integra

With all this cold weather Im getting the itch to hit the ODR! Any rinks open yet or look to be opening soon?

----------


## mr2mike

I know Triwood probably won't start flooding till next week. They're pretty close though.

----------


## Nickerjones

This has been the thread I have been looking for since I moved to Calgary from Oklahoma in Sept.

----------


## r3ccOs

> _Originally posted by Nickerjones_ 
> *This has been the thread I have been looking for since I moved to Calgary from Oklahoma in Sept.*



I always like outdoor ice... I'm in Auburn Bay but Lake ice is the worse for taking the edge off your skates.

I usually play in Douglasdale, lots of buddies who live there and both Bow Valley kids, and some kids who are billeted with a friend of mine come out.

Otherwise, I'm at ODR in New Brighton (which sucks, has no boards or lights, but its close) or the one in Copperfield.

but if someone organizes a game, I'll show up  :Wink:

----------


## adamc

I usually play at the Shaganappi Community Assoc. rink.

The have a beauty little rink down there, snow bank half boards (enough to keep the puck on the ice), regulation nets, and lights at night. 

Also a great gas fire pit with benches for putting on your skates, and the ability to skate right off the rink on to a trail that leads in to a nearby field which is also flooded. Pretty rad for being in the downtown core.

----------


## adamc

But really, this is where it's at, high alpine skating:

http://vimeo.com/33514743


I wonder if we have the conditions for that kinda stuff here in Alberta?

----------


## 88CRX

Cranston artificial ice is up and running  :Big Grin:  

Was packed last night.

----------


## 95EG6P

to be honest forest lawn rink is actually really good they Zamboni it everyday  :Clap:

----------


## Moonracer

> _Originally posted by 88CRX_ 
> *Cranston artificial ice is up and running  
> 
> Was packed last night.*



Don't you have to be a community member to play there?

----------


## adidas

Now this is a thread I was looking forward to.

----------


## lasimmon

11 degrees today and above 0 all week... I wouldn't hold your breath quite yet!

----------


## Moonracer

^^^pretty much, gotta wait for the first big -20 cold snap

----------


## MalibuStacy

Once we actually get some decent weather for ice... I recommend Highwood outdoor rink. One of the few outdoor rinks which is near NHL sized

----------


## asp integra

Glendale has an awesome rink once it gets going, in a little valley so the ice stays really nice!

----------


## adamc

beyond outdoor shinny pickup game?

----------


## btimbit

Shawnessy has a great rink too, Zambonied every day, boards, lights. Gets busy though, my brother and I go early in the morning on some weekdays and are usually alone to mess about or have a few other guys to get a game going.

----------


## timdog

> _Originally posted by r3ccOs_ 
> * 
> 
> I always like outdoor ice... I'm in Auburn Bay but Lake ice is the worse for taking the edge off your skates.
> 
> I usually play in Douglasdale, lots of buddies who live there and both Bow Valley kids, and some kids who are billeted with a friend of mine come out.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm at ODR in New Brighton (which sucks, has no boards or lights, but its close) or the one in Copperfield.
> 
> but if someone organizes a game, I'll show up *



where's the rink in copperfield?

----------


## adidas

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *beyond outdoor shinny pickup game?*



im down...however my skill level is that of a free-agent.

----------


## Nickerjones

> _Originally posted by adidas_ 
> * 
> 
> im down...however my skill level is that of a free-agent.*



I might be in the same boat but lower... my skill level is that of an American.. not even a good American. One from the southern United States.

----------


## slick2404

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *beyond outdoor shinny pickup game?*



 :thumbs up:

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Anyone ever play at the Richmond Community Centre Ice? Just moved into the area and it looks pretty solid.

----------


## timdog

also, does anyone know if there is any good outdoor ice in lake bonavista or parkland?

----------


## asp integra

> _Originally posted by timdog_ 
> *also, does anyone know if there is any good outdoor ice in lake bonavista or parkland?*



I hear park 96 in parkland has good ice, also bonavista right beside the lakeside resturant has ice, they would always set up nets on the lake as well

----------


## speedog

After reading this thread, I would say that it's safe to assume that none of the posters in this thread actually donate any time towards maintaining an outdoor rink somewhere. 

As such and seeing as you're all to ready to use these free rinks, maybe consider at least dropping by the rink you frequent and bring the handful of people that volunteer to clean and flood them a hot chocolate or coffee. 

Just an idea and trust me, those people would really appreciate it. Better yet, I'd bet they'd really welcome an extra body or two to make the work go faster.

----------


## adamc

That is a massive assumption speedog! 

I, for one, volunteer to teach underprivileged kids hockey 3hrs a week at a pro indoor rink, and I always stick around to help out on rink maintenance days @ the community associations I play at.

You have a good point with regard to these places needing people to chip in, but It's probably safe to assume that you could leave the condescension out of the post 

 :thumbs up:

----------


## btimbit

I helped with the original flooding at one last year, but other than that it's always interfered with my work schedule. My brother wants to volunteer at a community rink when he's back on night shifts though




> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *That is a massive assumption speedog! 
> You have a good point with regard to these places needing people to chip in, but It's probably safe to assume that you could leave the condescension out of the post 
> 
> *



 :Werd!:

----------


## speedog

Didn't mean to be condescending at all. Just know from past experience that there are just far too many who won't bother to help in the tiniest bit to maintain an outdoor rink. It's not an easy job and I hope that some of the posters in this thread seriously consider offering a helping hand to those few that volunteer to maintain the outdoor rinks that many enjoy. 

Some background, I maintained an outdoor rink for a number of years and often it was just myself, another volunteer and my two sons (young teenagers at the time) spending 3-4 hours a night cleaning and flooding the rink. Often we had young guys pissed off at us because we wanted to start our work at 9:30PM - didn't matter to them that we'd be out there until one in the morning sometimes. Had pucks shot at my head because 10:30PM was apparently too early to start maintaining a rink. Have now passed the rink reins on to others as my interests moved elsewhere with respect to volunteering but do know the current rink guys still have to endure the same BS.. All I ask is that people push a shovel when asked or leave the rink in a respectful manner - have some consideration for the few that bring you these outdoor rinks. End rant.

----------


## r3ccOs

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> *Didn't mean to be condescending at all. Just know from past experience that there are just far too many who won't bother to help in the tiniest bit to maintain an outdoor rink. It's not an easy job and I hope that some of the posters in this thread seriously consider offering a helping hand to those few that volunteer to maintain the outdoor rinks that many enjoy. 
> 
> Some background, I maintained an outdoor rink for a number of years and often it was just myself, another volunteer and my two sons (young teenagers at the time) spending 3-4 hours a night cleaning and flooding the rink. Often we had young guys pissed off at us because we wanted to start our work at 9:30PM - didn't matter to them that we'd be out there until one in the morning sometimes. Had pucks shot at my head because 10:30PM was apparently too early to start maintaining a rink. Have now passed the rink reins on to others as my interests moved elsewhere with respect to volunteering but do know the current rink guys still have to endure the same BS.. All I ask is that people push a shovel when asked or leave the rink in a respectful manner - have some consideration for the few that bring you these outdoor rinks. End rant.*



well there are ones with Zamboni's  :Smilie: 

speaking of which, has any non-member gone to Cranston's rink? Do they let you? and for how much?

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by r3ccOs_ 
> *well there are ones with Zamboni's 
> 
> speaking of which, has any non-member gone to Cranston's rink? Do they let you? and for how much?*



Yes there are but the Zamboni won't get an outdoor rink going at the start of the season and it won't clear drifted in snow and such. Human power pushes shovels and operates snowblowers.

----------


## r3ccOs

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> * 
> Yes there are but the Zamboni won't get an outdoor rink going at the start of the season and it won't clear drifted in snow and such. Human power pushes shovels and operates snowblowers.*



qft - but in Auburn Bay, McKenzie, or Cranston, where I go alot with buddies, usually they have staff thats paid by the HOA to take care of the maintenance, the zamboni, the facilities, including the building and landscape

----------


## adidas

For those that enjoy to just skate and shoot around, drove by Stanley Park last night and noticed that it was flooded, however i am not sure if it is skate-able at this time.

----------


## r3ccOs

New Brighton, Copperfield, Douglasdale, Mckenzie don't have any ice yet, but they are flooding and I asked to help, but they didn't need any.

Skated at Cranston last night... some pretty good players, couple guys I recognized at Shinny, and a couple guys who just finished up with MajJr and play CIS :P

----------


## j.garner

> _Originally posted by timdog_ 
> * 
> 
> where's the rink in copperfield?*




If you are heading up McGivor Blvd it is the right where the 7-11 is.

----------


## mr2mike

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> *After reading this thread, I would say that it's safe to assume that none of the posters in this thread actually donate any time towards maintaining an outdoor rink somewhere. 
> *



Yea, I helped put up the boards and chain link for one rink. A bit of a hassle but I mean, pay to play right? 

I should help out on the flooding. I did it years ago with a personal rink inside a tennis court. It sucks but if you have help, it goes quickly.

----------


## speedog

Highwood - skaters on the rink tonight.

----------


## slick2404

anyone up for a skate in the NW area tonight?

----------


## Eride

> _Originally posted by slick2404_ 
> *anyone up for a skate in the NW area tonight?*



Do you know what rinks are open in the NW, no dice on Tuscany yet, wondering how Silver Springs is?

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by Eride_ 
> *Do you know what rinks are open in the NW, no dice on Tuscany yet, wondering how Silver Springs is?*



Highwood is NW - very central NW.. There were multiple skaters shooting a puck around last night - can't say how good the ice is yet as I haven't seen it first hand yet but I suspect there's probably at least two inches of ice down already.

----------


## speedog

Stopped at Highwood this afternoon and the ice is in very good shape, much better than I would've expected - hats off to the small group of community volunteers who keep this rink going.

For those living down south, I see that the Shawnessy community is looking for rink volunteers - if they don't get any/enough then there'll be no outdoor rink operating in Shawnessy this winter. Considering that Shawnessy has a Zamboni (per someone else in this thread) which makes for some pretty good ice to skate on, it would be quite sad to see that rink not even get started due to a lack of volunteers.

----------


## btimbit

Thanks for the heads up Speedog, I'll grab some friends that live in the area and see about getting that rink up and running. Like I said before, that's my favourite one.

Tried to volunteer last year but they didn't want any, was one old guy that took care of it to keep himself entertained in retirement. Maybe he decided to stop. Or maybe it's the other rink in the area

----------


## speedog

Examples of outdoor rinks that haven't operated in the last few years due to a lack of volunteers - Capitol Hill and Tuxedo Park. Highland Park was iffy last year as well but they managed to get a bit of ice down for part of the season.

----------


## Eride

I've heard Silver Springs is now open, going to check it out tomorrow.

----------


## Benny

Silver Springs has been open for a few days. The ice is good and there was a pickup game going on when I left earlier tonight.

Ranchlands has a thin layer of ice, but hasn't been cleared since the last snowfall so it's covered. If you bring some shovels/brooms and clear off a patch, you could have it all to yourselves. The nets are out. I was just talking with a friend about trying to volunteer some time with the Ranchlands community association to help keep the rink up. I've helped out there and Silver Springs numerous times when I see people working on it. Seems Silver Springs always has a good amount of volunteers to keep it up and Ranchlands is lacking most years.

----------


## Canucks3322

I'd be up for meeting up with some beyonders for some outdoor shinny! I'm in Evanston, don't even know the closest rink, I think Hidden Valley....but I also hear that the 14 st and country hills one has a zamboni???!?

I moved up here from Glenbrook and last winter it seemed like there was a rink every few blocks lol

----------


## lasimmon

Anyone know a good rink for teaching someone to skate? Or should I just go to the public skating at an indoor rink?

----------


## timdog

> _Originally posted by j.garner_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> If you are heading up McGivor Blvd it is the right where the 7-11 is.*



nice, didnt even know that... thanks!

----------


## r3ccOs

> _Originally posted by timdog_ 
> * 
> 
> nice, didnt even know that... thanks!*



open yet? anyone in for a skate if yes?

----------


## slick2404

> _Originally posted by Canucks3322_ 
> *I'd be up for meeting up with some beyonders for some outdoor shinny! I'm in Evanston, don't even know the closest rink, I think Hidden Valley....but I also hear that the 14 st and country hills one has a zamboni???!?
> 
> I moved up here from Glenbrook and last winter it seemed like there was a rink every few blocks lol*



I think that's the Sandstone rink, never seen a zamboni there. Hamptons has one, but they weren't ready as of the 22nd.

----------


## timdog

> _Originally posted by r3ccOs_ 
> * 
> 
> open yet? anyone in for a skate if yes?*



I'll probably check it out this weekend some time. busy until then anyway.

----------


## adamc

anyone playing this afternoon?

----------


## r3ccOs

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *anyone playing this afternoon?*



is there any outdoor ice left? lol

----------


## adamc

hell yes there is, played all afternoon and under the lights tonight

5on5 with a sub on each team, was a blast

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by r3ccOs_ 
> * 
> 
> is there any outdoor ice left? lol*



Highwood had skaters this afternoon - all natural ice there, no artificial ice plant there.

----------


## sync

after this weekend the rink at strathcona should be open.

----------


## r3ccOs

who's up for skate today?

----------


## Eride

Tuscany opens this afternoon.

----------


## Boosted131

Anyone know which rinks are open in the s.e.?

----------


## slick2404

Anyone in the NW going for a skate tonight?

----------


## Xamim

> _Originally posted by Boosted131_ 
> *Anyone know which rinks are open in the s.e.?*



The rink in Copperfield had a sign that says to stay off the ice until Dec. 4th. I stopped by yesterday and there was a ton of snow on the rink, didn't see any nets either.

----------


## flipstah

I have to learn how to stop and be more stable so I'll be following this thread for locations.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Boosted131

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *I have to learn how to stop and be more stable so I'll be following this thread for locations. *



 if you just want to skate just go to a public skate ice time. They are like $2-5 for a few hours.

----------


## 95EG6P

anybody know if the NE rinks are opened yet

----------


## SJW

flooding has started in douglasdale.

----------


## Moonracer

Crescent Heights rink is up and running

----------


## Boosted131

> _Originally posted by SJW_ 
> *flooding has started in douglasdale.*



 where abouts is this rink?

----------


## adamc

doggs, dust off your sk8z and come play tomorrow afternoon in Killarney

----------


## mac_82

Any recommendations for some ice to take a chick skating? Bowness would usually be my #1, but it's closed for the year.

----------


## leftwing

Played at Elbow Park on Sunday afternoon. Ice was decent, but it was also pretty warm on sunday so couldn't have expected it to be great; It was good enough for a bunch of good hockey players to have a game. I bet after tomorrow (wed) it will be very good. 

Note: there are boards, but no "glass" on both rinks which I find pretty dangerous as the rinks are side by side, and the benches to put on your skates are right behind the nets at each end. A guy got hit pretty hard by an errant puck while putting his skates on.

I will also add that there is an awesome tobogganing hill there too.

----------


## SJW

> _Originally posted by Boosted131_ 
> * where abouts is this rink?*



Google swiftys. It's in the field across from this gas station.

I skated it on sunday and it has a few bad patches.

----------


## mr2mike

Triwood had a fresh food last night. So should be good tonight too.

----------


## slick2404

I played at Sandstone last night, it was pretty solid considering the warm weather. Anyone going for a skate tonight?

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by mac_82_ 
> *Any recommendations for some ice to take a chick skating? Bowness would usually be my #1, but it's closed for the year.*



olympic plaza or prince's island

http://www.calgary.ca/CSPS/Parks/Pag...ing-rinks.aspx

----------


## mr2mike

> _Originally posted by mac_82_ 
> *Any recommendations for some ice to take a chick skating? Bowness would usually be my #1, but it's closed for the year.*



Maybe Lake Louise? But I'd call the Chateau before hand to make sure they've shovelled it and the ice is clean. Hate to drive all that way for no skating.

----------


## adamc

Beyond outdoor shinny today?

----------


## r3ccOs

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *Beyond outdoor shinny today?*



I'd be down?

somewhere central?

----------


## vengie

Depending on the location I'd be up to play today.

----------


## adamc

I really only play at one place, the Shaganapi community assoc. rink

which is here: http://goo.gl/maps/FA2J8

because they have shovels and consistently good ice, and benches, and a fire pit. 




I'd be up for trying somewhere else, but that place is almost perfect for CASUAL shinny (no boards).

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *I really only play at one place, the Shaganapi community assoc. rink
> 
> which is here: http://goo.gl/maps/FA2J8
> 
> because they have shovels and consistently good ice, and benches, and a fire pit. 
> 
> I'd be up for trying somewhere else, but that place is almost perfect for CASUAL shinny (no boards).*



On grass with temp boards? On south side of tennis courts? Is it lit?

Never the less, shameless plug for Highwood (north Central not too far from James Fowler HS) - ice is not bad per local community people I've spoken to who've been skating/playing shinny up there. Rink is fully lit, on pavement with boards/fencing all around and is nearly NHL sized - Google maps link. Boards are a bit worn in places but rink is due to be replaced in next 2-3 years, top of community's project list - fencing provides a better shinny experience because you don't have to chase pucks that go over the boards. Parking lot is plowed and if you're lucky, a heated indoor area may be open to warm up in.

----------


## r3ccOs

anything central like closer to DT that we could all meet up at?

edit... shag isn't too bad?

I'd prefer boards, and would be nice to get a goalie lol (wishful thinking)

who's up for it?

----------


## adamc

I'm definitely ready for a skate sometime around 1pm. Willing to try any rink.

And yes, shag is on grass, with pretty healthy snowbank boards. I would recommend checking it out sometime. Also its an amazing spot to go for a twirl with a lady, there is a big ice loop on that field, as well as trails that wrap around the property. Take a thermos of baileys and cocoa and sit by the fire afterwards, bob's your uncle.

----------


## vengie

Just got asked to sub for a buddies team so I'm out for today. But could arrange tomorrow if anyone is interested.

----------


## adamc

Going to shag first to check it out, usually a random pickup game happening.

Be there around 1 if anyone wants to come down and have a quick skate.


If you're going elsewhere, post up here first, and I'll come join you.

----------


## adamc

Ice here is beauty, just flooded and cleared. I'm the only one here, lol.

----------


## rizfarmer

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *Ice here is beauty, just flooded and cleared. I'm the only one here, lol.*



What rink were you at

----------


## adamc

I played at the Marda Loop community association today, and it was probably the best game of shinny I've ever experienced.

First, the setup there is so nice, pro boards, benches, a heated change room, chain link fences mounted behind the nets, full lighting, and very good ice. 

We started out around 1, with about 3 other random guys that were just shooting around in one end. About 20 little kids being coached in the other end, so we played half ice 2on2.

Then the kids left, and more random adult skaters showed up, we played 5on5 full ice at that point. 

About an hour later maybe 15 guys all wearing University of Mass. sweatshirts/pants came in, we decided that we would just play the guys (and a girl) that were there previously, against the university guys - all in their mid 20s, I'd say. Maybe grad school guys or 4th year students.

Anyway, 2 or 3 of them play on U-Mass's team, which is a div 2 hockey school, I believe. They were quite fucking good. 

So the sun was blazing, both teams had a full line of subs, and we played 5on5 with short shifts all damn afternoon. 

Having goalies would have been the cherry on top, but playing posts is pretty fun anyway. 



Likely going back tomorrow if I can skate or move my neck after 4+ hours of straight play. Went flying in to a corner and caught an edge which sent me back first into the boards hard enough to knock the wind out of me. 

Skipped a shift and then went right back out there  :thumbs up:

----------


## speedog

Highwood tonight - 2 fully suited goalies, 14 skaters, tunes and a warm area to change because the rink guy was one of the goalies tonight...

» Click image for larger version

----------


## adamc

bunch of us heading to marda loop this afternoon around 2

----------


## nonofyobiz

So what rinks are good for hockey in the SE? no one plays at copperfield so I guess i'll have to venture out to Cranston, Douglasdale, McKenzie Towne, McKenzie Lake??? I'm not even sure where those rinks are....

----------


## r3ccOs

> _Originally posted by nonofyobiz_ 
> *So what rinks are good for hockey in the SE? no one plays at copperfield so I guess i'll have to venture out to Cranston, Douglasdale, McKenzie Towne, McKenzie Lake??? I'm not even sure where those rinks are....*




copperfield has no ice... there are patches of cement, as they've had a broken hose right up to the 23rd and its not really flooded.

I've been at Auburn Bay, but I think douglasdale has ice

----------


## vengie

Just played Marda loop for a couple hours. Huge crowd, was a pretty good game! I left when the ice became almost unplayable due to slush buildup.

----------


## Ace89

Hey Vengie, I was there too around the same time. I was wearing a baseball cap and had a huge beard haha. The rink guy flooded it last night, probably headed back there around noon today.

----------


## Hakkola

So are the rinks all garbage because of the weather?

----------


## slick2404

^ Not sure about today, but the ice at Valley Ridge rink yesterday afternoon was prime

----------


## GOnSHO

Went out for the first time in 5+ years.. went to the one just off 26th SW (richmond/knobhill community centre) last night, was alright, was very slushy in the corners, hopefully someone floods the rinks tonight before the "flash freeze"

----------


## adamc

Played at marda loop yesterday, was great, so very Canadian. 

About 25 players on the ice (5on5 with subs), and about 20 people in the parking lot playing road hockey, with the trucks backed up and tailgates down, beers in the snowbanks, tunes blasting, and sunglasses on. 

By mid afternoon the ice was an absolute lake, unplayable. Hopefully it's back in shape after these next few days of freezing weather.

----------


## adamc

> _Originally posted by vengie_ 
> *Just played Marda loop for a couple hours. Huge crowd, was a pretty good game! I left when the ice became almost unplayable due to slush buildup.*




hey! I was there most of the afternoon myself. Had a female goalie in one end, that was nice. 

What were you wearing?

I was the guy in the white long sleeve waffle shirt, black nike track pants, and skates with ovechkin yellow wax laces. Wearing sunglasses most of the time too.

I stayed until the game pretty much fizzled right out, was fun while it lasted.

----------


## vengie

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> hey! I was there most of the afternoon myself. Had a female goalie in one end, that was nice. 
> 
> What were you wearing?
> 
> I was the guy in the white long sleeve waffle shirt, black nike track pants, and skates with ovechkin yellow wax laces. Wearing sunglasses most of the time too.
> ...



Yeah the goalie was a friend of mine! I was wearing a bright green toque with sunglasses, iginla jersey. 
Ice just got way too mushy for me to want to play any longer haha.

----------


## adamc

Word! Good times. She was pretty decent, and I had to complement her on the Rockets jersey, being from Kelowna myself.


BTW for everyone in this thread: that marda loop surface is 100% volunteer, and they need more help, so if you like playing there take some time and email [email protected] and ask how you can pitch in.

Personally I was a bit pissed off at all the empties everywhere yesterday. I usually take a can or two down, and always pack the empties out with me. There were dozens of empties left in the snowbanks and trash cans were overflowing yesterday. This is the kinda shit that makes a community association shut a beautiful place to play like this down.

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *Word! Good times. She was pretty decent, and I had to complement her on the Rockets jersey, being from Kelowna myself.
> 
> 
> BTW for everyone in this thread: that marda loop surface is 100% volunteer, and they need more help, so if you like playing there take some time and email [email protected] and ask how you can pitch in.
> 
> Personally I was a bit pissed off at all the empties everywhere yesterday. I usually take a can or two down, and always pack the empties out with me. There were dozens of empties left in the snowbanks and trash cans were overflowing yesterday. This is the kinda shit that makes a community association shut a beautiful place to play like this down.*



Almost every older community outdoor rink is 100% volunteer and the empties, yupp, they just show a general lack of respect for the community and the volunteers who keep these outdoor rinks running. At Highwood, we keep a garbage barrel out plus an extra barrel for empties - that seems to have solved a lot of the problems and btw, Highwood's usual planned pick-up shinny nights are Thursday and Sunday evenings with usually a couple of suited goalies, lights on until at least 11PM.. Rink is a pool today though.

----------


## asp integra

had my first good skate of the season at glendale on jan 1 since having knee surgery on dec 9. alot of people out but was still alot of fun. I had ski tracks running while I was playing and this is what the game looked like haha

----------


## 95EG6P

White horn now has ice

----------


## r3ccOs

nice out at copperfield yesterday, but nobody was there to play

I'll be going out there at 7-8 on nice days  :Smilie:

----------


## lasimmon

> _Originally posted by asp integra_ 
> [B]had my first good skate of the season at glendale on jan 1 since having knee surgery on dec 9. alot of people out but was still alot of fun. I had ski tracks running while I was playing and this is what the game looked like haha



Shoot the puck over the boards much?  :ROFL!:

----------


## C_Dave45

What I find a shame is how "little" outdoor rinks are used in some communities. Growing up in Vancouver as a kid, I could only dream of having free, outdoor skating rinks in every community. In order to play any hockey, my Dad would either have to rent our own ice, or hunt all over the city for drop-in hockey and pay $$. Lucky if I got a couple hours a week. We'd go back to visit family in Saskatchewan in the winter and every single rink was packed every day. I spent probably 6 or more hours A DAY on the ice.

Today, I go over to my Canyon Meadows Community Hall/Ice rink, where they have a BEAUTIFUL facility. Two boarded rinks, floodlights, a smaller "pond" ice area for little kids, a building with heated washrooms, cooking facilites so you could have hot chocolate, coffee, hot dogs, etc....and what do I find.....Completely abondoned!! Two feet of snow covering everything, a few empty beer cans scattered around the snow, and an empty building!!

What the hell happened?!?! Is every kid in this area inside playing PS4? On his computer? 

It was really, really sad. My sister has to drop $1,000 just to get her 5 year old into hockey, and wakes up at 5:00 am on a weekend just so he can skate for 45 minutes, once a week. When, here we have free ice in every community and it goes completely wasted!!

I find it depressing. No wonder most of the kids nowadays are fat and diabetic...they're all inside playing games. 

Sorry...just an old man yelling at clouds this morning.....

----------


## Moonracer

Is it one of those rinks where you have to show your community membership card or something to get in normally? Sounds like they are just not taking care of it so it can be used  :dunno: 

The ones I go to there is always lots of people/kids playing.

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> *What I find a shame is how &quot;little&quot; outdoor rinks are used in some communities. Growing up in Vancouver as a kid, I could only dream of having free, outdoor skating rinks in every community. In order to play any hockey, my Dad would either have to rent our own ice, or hunt all over the city for drop-in hockey and pay $$. Lucky if I got a couple hours a week. We'd go back to visit family in Saskatchewan in the winter and every single rink was packed every day. I spent probably 6 or more hours A DAY on the ice.
> 
> Today, I go over to my Canyon Meadows Community Hall/Ice rink, where they have a BEAUTIFUL facility. Two boarded rinks, floodlights, a smaller &quot;pond&quot; ice area for little kids, a building with heated washrooms, cooking facilites so you could have hot chocolate, coffee, hot dogs, etc....and what do I find.....Completely abondoned!! Two feet of snow covering everything, a few empty beer cans scattered around the snow, and an empty building!!
> 
> What the hell happened?!?! Is every kid in this area inside playing PS4? On his computer? 
> 
> It was really, really sad. My sister has to drop $1,000 just to get her 5 year old into hockey, and wakes up at 5:00 am on a weekend just so he can skate for 45 minutes, once a week. When, here we have free ice in every community and it goes completely wasted!!
> 
> ...



Is there even ice down? Beautiful set-up/facilities by the way - problem is most likely no or very few volunteers as two outdoor rinks plus a play-ice area is a lot to get going and then maintain.

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> * 
> Is there even ice down? Beautiful set-up/facilities by the way - problem is most likely no or very few volunteers as two outdoor rinks plus a play-ice area is a lot to get going and then maintain.*



There is ice down. Someone has cleared a small area inside one zone (maybe 30x50 area) with a shovel, and the ice seems not bad under there. 

And yes, I can imagine it must take a fair bit of maintenance. Granted, it's tough to complain about no volunteers when I'm not volunteering myself, but I find it amazing that the surrounding communities seem to have no problem. Hell, Shawnessy has their own Zamboni for their ice rink!!! Same number of residences and people as Canyon meadows. 

I don't know what it takes to maintain a couple of rinks, but I've emailed them to see about volunteering and seeing what I can do to help. My youngest son (handicapped) has just started to learn to skate finally and he'd be out there 7 days a week if he could. We currently go to Southwood for all our skating. Maybe this will be my calling. 

I would love to see the rinks open full time, with the weekends and holidays having the restrooms/changerooms and even a small concession operating. Surely someone could make a little bit of money selling pop, coffee, snacks, etc. But it's all moot, if no one comes out, and if that's truly the case...then it really is sad.

----------


## speedog

One regular rink to blow the snow off with a 36" blower followed by cleaning the ice with either push-shovels or a power brush and then a single flood can easily be 2-3 hours for a couple of people. A tractor mounted blower and brush like our community acquired a year ago really speeds things up but still easily 1-2 hours to do our rink - the gas powered edger is also a nice to have item. Size of hose used to flood also is a big deal - if the community floods from a 1 inch line, then it's going to take a while. If they've got a stand-pipe connection and a 2-3 inch hose, way faster. One also needs to be mindful of how much water one puts down in a single flood as that can certainly affect ice conditions plus the temperature one is flooding at also has a great bearing upon how much water one puts down - best temp is -10 to -15C. Warner than that and it may not set-up properly or quickly enough, colder than that and you can have problems with the surface freezing too quickly creating a sort of insulated sub-level of water that can create a whole different set of problems (bubbles under the ice, popped ice, layers that'll break away).

A zamboni on an outdoor rink, can't comment on that as we don't have one yet but I do know that ice shavings disposal becomes an issue then if there isn't a melt pit - more expenses for a community association.

Finally, a very, very shameless plug for Hockey Night in Highwood - if you've got some buddies with soem spare time this weekend, give this event some consideration. Last year both the CoC Police and CoC Fireman had teams out (who were really good) as well as some Flames/Hitmen players came out as well. This is a fundraiser to help in acquiring funds to replace our community's outdoor rink which has been deemed by the CoC as at the end of it's lifespan - figure in about $400-500,000 to replace this rink (new cement base, lights, boards and fencing). This is a very well used almost-inner city rink that is popular because of it's fencing that goes all around the rink plus it's not on grass.

C_Dave45 - I do hope that some volunteers can be rounded up for your community's rinks - it's a shame that what appears to be two wonderful rinks are just sitting idle.

----------


## asp integra

> _Originally posted by lasimmon_ 
> * 
> 
> Shoot the puck over the boards much? *



haha no, skated around the rink on the ice oval they have around the rink as a warm up

----------


## 95EG6P

just moved into redstone are there any outdoor rink in the NW location close to me that is a good rink? really new to the area thanks

----------


## r3ccOs

rink rink rinks... any open yet?  :Smilie:

----------


## Moonracer

I would think there might be a few opening up by the weekend

----------


## killramos

Does anyone know the last time Tuxedo Park's rink was open?

It has full lighting etc surrounding the location but there was no flood last year.

Would love to buy a set of skates again and play some hockey etc. on evenings.

----------


## r3ccOs

love to actually get an ODR game going... we should grab some beer and throw sticks (oh and bring light/dark jerseys... god its hard to figure out who's on your team)

----------


## Moonracer

> _Originally posted by r3ccOs_ 
> *oh and bring light/dark jerseys... god its hard to figure out who's on your team)*



ya there's nothing worse than ten guys playing in black/dark blue hoodies.  :crazy nut:

----------


## asp integra

haha was just going to bump this thread up, hoping to see one rinks popping up soon

----------


## GOnSHO

i cant wait to get out on the ice!

----------


## adamc

Marda Loop Community Assoc. has an awesome setup.

Full boards, full lights that are on late, benches, inside changing area, well manicured ice. 

Perfect for a beyond shinny game once it's up and running.

----------


## speedog

Highwood, skaters on the rink tonight.

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> *Does anyone know the last time Tuxedo Park's rink was open?
> 
> It has full lighting etc surrounding the location but there was no flood last year.
> 
> Would love to buy a set of skates again and play some hockey etc. on evenings.*



Tuxedo Park hasn't been flooded for probably close to 5 years - probably because no one will step up to the plate as a volunteer. Same goes for Capitol Hill although that one's been out of commission longer.

----------


## vengie

I second Marda Loop, pretty well kept ice, but it can be busy as hell. I'd be in for some beyond shinny.

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> * 
> Tuxedo Park hasn't been flooded for probably close to 5 years - probably because no one will step up to the plate as a volunteer. Same goes for Capitol Hill although that one's been out of commission longer.*



Makes sense, the community association is on a bit of cruise control.

----------


## Moonracer

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *Marda Loop Community Assoc. has an awesome setup.
> 
> Full boards, full lights that are on late, benches, inside changing area, well manicured ice. 
> 
> Perfect for a beyond shinny game once it's up and running.*



Nice, I'll have to check that one out sometime

The one in Crescent Heights is almost ready. One more flood maybe.

----------


## adamc

Best photos of Marda Loop I can find. Always a good game up there.


Ice is usually pretty great.

----------


## Canucks3322

I'm in for beyond outdoor pickup! Ill keep an eye out in this thread :thumbs up:

----------


## asp integra

i am in as well, looking forward to it!

----------


## speedog

At least 20 playing shinny at Highwood right now, 2 fully equipped goalies too.

----------


## adamc

Update from the weekend 

Drove around to a few that I play at to check on conditions:


Crescent Heights - Ice is in terrible shape, covered in snow, big gaps in the boards, looks terrible since last season. Nobody there all day Saturday/Sunday.

Marda Loop Community Assoc. - Dozers were out on the weekend, levelling the sand, and preparing to start laying down ice. Still a ways out, I would think. This is my favourite rink in the city. Despite the sand, the ice is almost always great here.

Richmond Community Assoc. - 5 on 5 with a few subs, and no goalies when I stopped here to play this weekend (twice). Ice was level and in pretty good shape, but definitely needs a few more layers and some more cold weather. Felt a little hollow in places. 

Ended up having some fun "off the post" shinny here in the sun this weekend.

----------


## adamc

If highwood continues to be busy, I'll definitely come check it out. I'm only about 12 minutes driving from there.

Updates on players and ice at highwood are always appreciated.  :thumbs up:

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *If highwood continues to be busy, I'll definitely come check it out. I'm only about 12 minutes driving from there.
> 
> Updates on players and ice at highwood are always appreciated. *



One of the goalies is a guy who looks after the ice at Highwood - he has some loosely organized shinny a couple of evenings every week. He controls the lights which means to 11pm usually or later and there's often tunes playing as well - I'll post an update on that when I get a text back from him.

----------


## speedog

Highwood goalie/rink guy has loosely organized shinny every Sunday evening starting at 7:30pm and the usually go to 10-10:30pm..

No ice at Tuxedo Park again, ice is in at Mountview/Winston Heights but 2 foot tall sideboards will turn off most hockey/shinny players. Highland Park's ice is sort of in but with lots of grass/dirt still showing and no boards there this year.

----------


## Canucks3322

How does the loosely organized shinny work just show up?

----------


## speedog

Show up, throw your sticks in the pile, teams are picked?

----------


## Canucks3322

Oh ok missed the starting at 730 part lol

----------


## asp integra

drove by glamorgan yesterday and there was a game going on, not sure on the quality of the ice but people are at least playing on it

----------


## petoria

any rinks in the NE worth going to yet?

----------


## r3ccOs

lol not with this weather

----------


## speedog

Yupp, even Highwood, which has been going strong for over 10 days, has pavement showing along the north side boards. No problem as colder weather is in the forecast.

----------


## speedog

18-20 guys including two goalies out last night at Highwood again - I wouldn't have expected that considering the rink conditions I saw a day earlier unless the rink guys got more ice down. Dedicated group of shinny players, that's for sure.

----------


## adamc

Shit, I didn't go there last night because of the previous post regarding the ice. Oh well, plenty of winter left. 

I wish some of these places had webcams so I could check on players before making the drive, I feel like a skate tonight  :Smilie:

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by adamc_ 
> *Shit, I didn't go there last night because of the previous post regarding the ice. Oh well, plenty of winter left. 
> 
> I wish some of these places had webcams so I could check on players before making the drive, I feel like a skate tonight *



Like I said, I wouldn't have expected to see that group out there last night - I'll swing by Highwood's rink tonight and give an update on the ice conditions there.

----------


## speedog

Wow, Highwood's rink guys must have put in a lot of work on Saturday night because the pavement has ice on it on the north side. Still rough but covered and the next few days will allow them to get a lot more ice down. Very good early season ice, my hat's off to them.

----------


## Eride

Tuscany is open now, same with Silver Springs here in the NW.

----------


## adamc

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> *Wow, Highwood's rink guys must have put in a lot of work on Saturday night because the pavement has ice on it on the north side. Still rough but covered and the next few days will allow them to get a lot more ice down. Very good early season ice, my hat's off to them.*



 :thumbs up:  thanks. I'm going to come by later this week once it gets a bit colder.

----------


## nixon45

Was looking forward to playing some hockey really badly all fall. More so than the last couple of years. 

Blew my knee out two weeks ago  :Cry:

----------


## adamc

??

----------


## Moonracer

:ROFL!:

----------


## slick2404

anyone in the NW going for a skate tonight?

----------


## My_name_is_Rob

> _Originally posted by slick2404_ 
> *anyone in the NW going for a skate tonight?*



I did, but it ended up being in Airdrie. I stopped by silver springs though to check out the ice, and they had some 3 on 3 going on, and more people arriving when I left. The ice wasn't in too bad of shape.

----------


## adamc

Played at Stanley Park (elboya) 3 times this week.

No boards, but massive, massive ice surface. Tons of people playing, tons of room for free skating, shinny, etc. Ice was excellent.

Also a warm change room, outdoor benches, and stands. Kudos to whoever volunteers down there, a truly excellent resource for the community. 


Going to be double digits in the plus column next week, which is going to screw up a lot of these surfaces, so get out and enjoy them while they last.

----------


## 95EG6P

> _Originally posted by My_name_is_Rob_ 
> * 
> 
> I did, but it ended up being in Airdrie. I stopped by silver springs though to check out the ice, and they had some 3 on 3 going on, and more people arriving when I left. The ice wasn't in too bad of shape.*



they have ice in Airdrie where is the rink

----------


## My_name_is_Rob

> _Originally posted by 95EG6P_ 
> * 
> they have ice in Airdrie where is the rink*



The one we messed around at is up behind extra foods on the east side. My directions to get in there were, 'left, right, left' so I didn't really pay attention to the street names. But google maps tells me it is off big springs cresent. Not much for parking though.

----------


## xnvy

So anything that survived the warm weather? I was going to play shinny with a friend but it was too slushy down in Okotoks.

----------


## speedog

Highwood's actually going and is fairly good - checked last night, was quite surprised.

----------


## adamc

Anyone want to shoot the puck around tonight?

I'm thinking around 7? Highwood or elsewhere, as long as good ice is available.

----------


## xnvy

^In much the same vein:

If ever a complete beginner wants to play or mess around, let me know. I'm actually brand new to this though. Can barely skate any direction but forwards or shoot or anything. Did play some shinny against some 14 year old native kids and got destroyed  :ROFL!:  I have no gear or pucks to lend though. Just have a stick, helmet, and skates.

----------


## adamc

I'm at Highwood now, ice is in great shape, nobody here.

----------


## adamc

Trying to decide if it's worth waiting around here or going all the way down to Stanley park

----------


## r3ccOs

lets get something going this weekend guys...

Shinny to me is hockey in its purest...

every year, its a couple hours of shinny either before or after team Canada plays on boxing day (which is nice to escape the shopping mayhem) with a couple of beers  :Smilie:

----------


## adamc

Elboya Community Association (Stanley Park) was packed again tonight. 
Had a great skate for about an hour and a half. 

Probably 40 people on the ice total.

----------


## asp integra

Was at Haysboro last night, had a good game going with 4on4 and 5on5 all night, really good ice too

----------


## tech1

anything close to NE/chestermere ready yet???

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by tech1_ 
> *anything close to NE/chestermere ready yet???*



Probably any outdoor rink that has a volunteer base in place - no volunteers equals no outdoor ice in most communities.

----------


## adamc

Anyone up for an xmas day/boxing day shinny game? 

I played at marda loop last year on boxing day. Beers, tunes, hockey, was great.

----------


## adamc

Potato quality, sorry.

----------


## xnvy

Anyone playing today?

----------


## adamc

Going to marda loop with a cooler of brewskis and a portable speaker and hoping people show up.  :Smilie: 

Probably just after noon. Play the day away and then go watch Canada's Juniors kick some ass at 1410 for 6pm.

----------


## xnvy

Oh damn. I just woke up with a wicked hangover. Too late I guess lol.

----------


## r3ccOs

who's up for today? anyone wanna meet up in the southside?

----------


## adamc

Played for 5 hours straight at marda loop today, not going to be able to walk tomorrow.

Perfect day for some outdoor puck though.

----------


## Moonracer

^^You must have been a hurtin unit for sure lol
I got out a few times over the holidays as well, it was awesome until this stupid cold weather ruined it.  :Frown:

----------


## asp integra

bumping up instead of starting a new thread (maybe a mod can change it to Outdoor Rink Thread)

With the cooler weather coming our way I'm looking forward to getting out to the ODR's around town. If you local rink is getting up and running or your looking to gather up some people for a game post it here!

----------


## ae92gts

> _Originally posted by asp integra_ 
> *bumping up instead of starting a new thread (maybe a mod can change it to Outdoor Rink Thread)
> 
> With the cooler weather coming our way I'm looking forward to getting out to the ODR's around town. If you local rink is getting up and running or your looking to gather up some people for a game post it here!*




With the winter season being predicted to be mild and dry, I am curious to see what the conditions of outdoor rinks will be this year. either way I look forward to getting out! 

I hear Copperfeild has a great volunteer outdoor rink. I will try to check out most of the rinks in southern Calgary this year. 
 :Clap:

----------


## xnvy

Is there anywhere holding an open skate tonight? Olympic Oval is closed with the speedskating championships for the next few days

----------


## r3ccOs

> _Originally posted by ae92gts_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> With the winter season being predicted to be mild and dry, I am curious to see what the conditions of outdoor rinks will be this year. either way I look forward to getting out! 
> 
> I hear Copperfeild has a great volunteer outdoor rink. I will try to check out most of the rinks in southern Calgary this year. 
> *



because of how bad its been, I've been paying $5 to play at cranston where they have a chiller.

I believe new brighton has chillers as well, but I don't think is open to public.

----------


## xnvy

^Do know if you have to pay the $5 if you live in Cranston?

----------


## r3ccOs

> _Originally posted by xnvy_ 
> *^Do know if you have to pay the $5 if you live in Cranston?*



no bring your card

----------


## speedog

Highwood had ice Friday night, still needs work but shinny drop-in meets on Thursday and Saturday evenings are a go.

----------


## r3ccOs

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> *Highwood had ice Friday night, still needs work but shinny drop-in meets on Thursday and Saturday evenings are a go.*



already? that's awesome

----------


## r3ccOs

how is there ODR ice anywhere?

----------


## speedog

Rosemont's two ice on grass surfaces are up and going as well.

----------


## xnvy

There was. There isn't anymore  :Frown: 

EDIT: Didn't see Speedog's post

----------


## speedog

Just stopped at Highwood, few bare spots along north side (south facing boards) but 95% of rink is still usable. No puddles any where.

The reason ODR's survive weather like we've seen this week is no wind plus the sun just isn't that strong this time of year. If you can get ice down in November over 4 or 5 days, then you're usually good into late March. Last night there was shinny at Highwood, could hear the pucks hitting the boards from my house.

----------


## nicknolte

> _Originally posted by r3ccOs_ 
> *how is there ODR ice anywhere?*



Ice plants

I've heard that Cranston's will keep the ice solid as long as the temperature stays under 10 degrees

----------


## speedog

ODR's - the trick is to get ice down early and then keep getting it down. Highwood ice guys flooded last night, entire rink is almost like glass this morning - ODR's just need really committed ice people.

----------


## Canucks3322

Here's a question... Any rinks actually consistently have goalies?..I just find it boring having to play posts, not only that its really hard lol...

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by Canucks3322_ 
> *Here's a question... Any rinks actually consistently have goalies?..I just find it boring having to play posts, not only that its really hard lol...*



Thursday or Saturday evenings at Highwood over the past 4-5 years has consistently seen 2-4 suited goalies. One of the Highwood ice guys is a goalie who regularly comes out.

----------


## r3ccOs

anyone know any rinks down south?

----------


## speedog

An update on Highwood's outdoor rink - the community association had decided in the recent past not to replace their ODR because of all the red tape to get such done. But I found out that they are now planning to refurbish their ODR to the tune of $150,000 via monies and grants they have in hand - I called the head rink guy and he said refurbishment would consist of a new pavement layer over top of the old pavement/concrete surface, landscaping including possibly a fire pit, a change/maintenance shack and new boards (plastic puck boards) and the intention is to curve the corners as opposed to what they have now. Not sure if the chain link will be replaced (probably) and he didn't say anything about the lighting although it is quite good for an ODR.. Current plans are for this to be done the summer of 2016.. Surface size should remain the same - 180' x 85'.. Hopefully, a standpipe is part of the deal for flooding as the current hose that's run from the community hall makes for quite a slow flood of the whole rink.

----------


## 403snow

I wonder when Inglewood is going to start turning on the lights!!

----------


## Moonracer

Speedog....do you usually go on thurs or sat? Or just whenever you can get out? 
I usually end up going to highwood as well, hoping to run into you sometime or maybe we did already last year and didn't know lol

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by Moonracer_ 
> *Speedog....do you usually go on thurs or sat? Or just whenever you can get out? 
> I usually end up going to highwood as well, hoping to run into you sometime or maybe we did already last year and didn't know lol*



Old guy here who doesn't skate well but am still fairly in tune with what goes on in the community he's lived in for 20 years. Maybe I'll pop by this Thursday, can I assume you've met Justin the ice guy then?

----------


## Moonracer

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> * 
> Old guy here who doesn't skate well but am still fairly in tune with what goes on in the community he's lived in for 20 years. Maybe I'll pop by this Thursday, can I assume you've met Justin the ice guy then?*



I believe so probly last year or the year before I played goal for one of the big shinny days. I usually play out though. 
I doubt I'll make it out thurs cause I have a xmas eve afternoon shinny to go to but likely sometime over xmas weekend. I either wear a red Toews jersey or if I'm in an old school mood I'll wear my white Bossy jersey.  :Smilie:

----------


## speedog

Late start to the season for regular unrefrigerated outdoor rinks. First ice went down at Highwood last night, if weather holds it should be skate able by the weekend. No signs of ice down at Cambrian, Mount Pleasant or Rosemont as of last night.

----------


## Thaco

can anybody recommend a place to rent skates for a day? took the kids skating for the first time at the oval for the family day last year, they really enjoyed it but it was a mad house, would rather just rent some skates and hit a community rink or lake one weekend. (not worth buying them to use them once or twice and they are outgrown)

----------


## OU812

> _Originally posted by speedog_ 
> *Late start to the season for regular unrefrigerated outdoor rinks. First ice went down at Highwood last night, if weather holds it should be skate able by the weekend. No signs of ice down at Cambrian, Mount Pleasant or Rosemont as of last night.*



Did all that reno work get done?

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by OU812_ 
> * 
> 
> Did all that reno work get done?*



Nope, politics and bureaucracy still holding things up - the amount of red tape and bullshit is ridiculous. Such a busy rink - hats off to the core group of people who keep it going, it is a thankless job at times.

----------


## asp integra

I heard the Springbank ODR is open but I have not been there myself to confirm. Im hoping all of the rinks get going asap! Pray for cold!

----------


## r3ccOs

dumb question... any ODR with chillers that are accessible (even if you have to donate say 5 bucks a go)?

----------


## asp integra

drove by Glendale odr yesterday and people were out skating on it.

----------


## speedog

Highwood up and running, skaters last night.

----------


## asp integra

Was at highwood last night, ice was quite good.

----------


## slick2404

Anyone seen open ODRs in the NW lately?

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by slick2404_ 
> *Anyone seen open ODRs in the NW lately?*



See post right above yours.

----------


## asp integra

Haysboro rink is good right now, heading there again tonight after work.

----------


## riander5

What other rinks are in good shape? Need to break in my new wheels inbetween my games tmrw and sunday! Closer to DT the better...

----------


## r3ccOs

who's up for a friendly ODR and beer?

----------


## speedog

> _Originally posted by r3ccOs_ 
> *who's up for a friendly ODR and beer?*



Should be shinny night at Highwood tonight, is a beer friendly place last time I was around there.

----------


## speedog

Highwood ODR update - old rink is gone, new pavement down today. New boards, fencing and lights to follow.

The old girl served the community faithfully for quite a few decades and in recent years saw very active, twice a week pick up shinny and the annual Hockey Night in Highwood tournament.

----------


## speedog

Highwood ODR - new boards are up, fencing/glass is next (not sure which). I've heard there is no new lighting because they were given a quote of $140,000 for 8 new lights - seems like a crazy price.

----------


## asp integra

This cold weather and snow is getting me excited for the ODR. Any ice popping up in the near future?

----------


## r3ccOs

well its getting cold and for a sustained duration, so maybe... just maybe in the next couple of weeks

----------


## Boosted131

Stanley park was ready to go for those looking to skate without boards.

----------


## r3ccOs

> Stanley park was ready to go for those looking to skate without boards.



went to check it out today, and wow that ice in prestine... no cracking, no ruts.

whoever floods must've been very patient and maticulious as he is uncannily good at what he does

----------


## asp integra

> went to check it out today, and wow that ice in prestine... no cracking, no ruts.
> 
> whoever floods must've been very patient and maticulious as he is uncannily good at what he does



It was good ice despite being a warm day? I might have to go check it out!

----------


## Boosted131

> went to check it out today, and wow that ice in prestine... no cracking, no ruts.
> 
> whoever floods must've been very patient and maticulious as he is uncannily good at what he does



They have a machine to flood it. this ice was ready to skate on while the other rinks were still fields of snow.

----------


## speedog

So I just got back from helping build the player benches at Highwood. It's been a 9 year adventure to get Highwood's rink replaced - pretty much all red tape that was the road blocks. In the end, the CA decided about a year ago just to build the rink using their own funds instead of waiting for the various grant organizations to get their shit in a pile and once the CA decided this then all of a sudden the grant organizations stepped up to the plate because it would of made them look bad to have a CA building infrastructure that is supposed to be built by grant monies.

Of course it still wasn't a smooth operation as the CoC was now involved including having one of their people assigned as a project manager because if the scope of the project except this assigned person wasn't really on site. This would be how we ended up with 18 inches of pavement over the old concrete/pavement base, yes, you read that correctly - 18 inches of new pavement. 

Anyhow, new base with proper drainage, new aluminum boards with 1/2" puck board, new chain link fencing around the whole rink - only thing left is 8 new LED light standards which will be installed shortly, bases and wiring are in place. Cost of everything to build a new ODR - about $340,000..

Oh, and I just found out that Highwood's outdoor swimming pool will be shut down and get a new basin/rebuild in 2018..

----------


## asp integra

Took the little guy out to Stanley Park on Saturday, needless to say he loved being pushed around in the stroller!

----------


## mr2mike

> This cold weather and snow is getting me excited for the ODR. Any ice popping up in the near future?



Anyone got updates for rinks? 
Lots of snow, so I imagine setbacks on getting that cleaned up first.

----------


## s_havinga

I have been taking the kids to Glenbrook for well over a month now. They got a great base in early November and even with the warm weather the ice stayed pretty good.

Anyone know if Haysbro has ice?

----------


## r3ccOs

there is pretty much ice everywhere now... just went from + temps to subartic temps in a week and hardly a handful of people willing to brave it

----------


## rvd

Speedog, did they install those lights at highwood ? Who's bright idea was it to put short fencing behind the nets ?

----------


## speedog

> Speedog, did they install those lights at highwood ? Who's bright idea was it to put short fencing behind the nets ?



City of Calgary is managing the project and that's why we still don't have lights and have odd fencing - the fencing on the ends is taller, just not as tall as it should be. Ice guy (Justin) will get ice in once lights are in and running, kind of difficult to flood in the dark. I helped install the players benches a few weeks ago.

----------


## rvd

Thanks for the update. If the city is running the show, we'll be lucky to have those lights installed before the odr season is over.

----------


## speedog

Stopped by Highwood last night, still no lights but there is good ice down. Nets are out and the rink has been getting used.

----------


## r3ccOs

> Stopped by Highwood last night, still no lights but there is good ice down. Nets are out and the rink has been getting used.



who's skating today?

----------


## speedog

Drove by Beddington CA building today and noticed that the boards on the rink there are no more - just two large expanses of ice now.

Highwood, all the new LED lighting is in and working - a much better lighting source in the rink, shadows are way less noticeable. Improvements still to come, a skate change shack and some other odds and ends.

----------


## asp integra

Bump, getting to be that time of year again. Any updates on any ODR's yet this year?

----------


## asp integra

Any updates?

----------


## asp integra

Drove by Elboya yesterday, rink is up and people were skating around. Also drove by Glendale rink but nothing going on there yet

----------


## s_havinga

Looks like the rink at Stanley Park is in now too.

----------


## asp integra

wildwood is awesome right now!

----------


## SOAB

anything down south near the Mckenzie Lake area? we bought the kids some skates this year and want to get them out more.

----------


## asp integra

Nov 1 bump. With the cold weather I'm assuming some ODR's will be up and running soon. Anyone see any work going on at their local rink yet?

----------


## speedog

Not enough of a cold stretch yet and warmer daytime temperatures would still create issues. I'll check some north end rinks on the way home, nothing at Rosemont yet as of yesterday afternoon.

----------


## asp integra

> Not enough of a cold stretch yet and warmer daytime temperatures would still create issues. I'll check some north end rinks on the way home, nothing at Rosemont yet as of yesterday afternoon.



Looks like we will be in for some cold here over the next few weeks. Hopefully we get some rinks out of it!

----------


## speedog

They're still playing basketball in Highwood's ODR.

----------


## rvd



----------


## Eride

Anyone know of any rinks open yet?

----------


## Andy643

Heard that Stanley Park was ready to go. With the temps being positive this week who knows how long it lasts.

----------


## asp integra

> Heard that Stanley Park was ready to go. With the temps being positive this week who knows how long it lasts.



Stanley park is indeed open, just drove by, big game going on :Clap:

----------


## speedog

> Anyone know of any rinks open yet?



Highwood is open, patchy on edges but people still playing shinny. A few more floods and it'll be wonderful.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Does anyone know where I can buy those backyard rink kits?

----------


## bigboom

I got mine from Canadian Tire, it's not huge but good enough to set up a net and shoot around with the kids.

----------


## asp integra

Drove by wildwood and glendale over the weekend. Both have a first layer of ice down. Shouldn't be long now!

----------


## asp integra

Stanley park also has a first layer down

----------


## r3ccOs

is it time for a bump?

always time for a bump  :Wink: 

Very few rinks I've seen flooded as of yet... kinda late I reckon. In my end of town, I think its just Douglasdale

----------


## bjstare

Wildwood is flooded, and has been for a couple weeks. They were running the zamboni on both of the recreational rinks and the little path when we were there on Sat.

----------


## r3ccOs

> Wildwood is flooded, and has been for a couple weeks. They were running the zamboni on both of the recreational rinks and the little path when we were there on Sat.



I'd be down for a game of puck with some beyonders... who'd down? Would be cool to bring a few bevys and have a fire if there is a fire pit around

----------


## vengie

Always in for a game

----------


## asp integra

wildwood up and running, glendale as well

----------


## pheoxs

Fairview has had both their rinks up and running for a week or so now

----------


## R-Audi

CKE Rink has been up for a few weeks.. no boards though if you are looking for that.

----------


## vengie

Played at the Douglas Glen rink yesterday.
They built their own tow behind zamboni for their tractor and it worked amazing.
The ice was like glass.

----------

